# Lüfter an die Steckdose !



## RadioCity (13. April 2012)

*Lüfter an die Steckdose !*

Moin Moin

Ich habe mal wieder eine frage an euch  Und zwar möchte ich PC-Lüfter direkt an die Steckdose anschließen. 
Hier mal die fakten zum Lüfter.

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK2 - 140mm

Startspannung: 5 V
Spannung: 5 - 13 V
Leistungsaufnahme: 2,9 Watt
Eingangsstrom: 0,27 A (Max)
Anschluss: 3-Pin

Google sagt mir ich brauche eins von diesen Geräten.
Stecker-Netzteile, einstellbar | AC/DC-Stecker-Netzteile, einstellbar - im Conrad Online Shop günstig kaufen
Achtung fragen-wurst!

Stimmt das ? Und kann ich die Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters dann regulieren ? Wegen der verschieden Spannungen.
Welchen würdet Ihr mir empfehlen ? Das teil sollte schon an die 17-20 Stunden pro tag verkraften. 

Ich hoffe ich habe verständlich genung geschrieben.

Gruß
RC


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. April 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an die Steckdose !*

Du benötigst sowas : 
•Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Zubehör » innovatek externes Netzteil 20 Watt/12 Volt (! Wichtigste Teil !)
•Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » Zalman Multiconnector 4x4zu3 Pin und 2x12V,2x5V
•Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » Y-Kabel für Stromversorgung 4-polig
•Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Lian Li PT-FN01 Lüftersteuerung
•Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Zalman FanMate II - New Edition


----------



## krolf (13. April 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an die Steckdose !*

Hallo 

für was brauch man Lüfter aus der Steckdose?  falls es dir nur um die regulierung der Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters geht kauf dir einfach eine FanMate II wie *Triceratops* schon verlinkt hat.

MFG


----------



## RadioCity (13. April 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an die Steckdose !*

@Triceratops
Hey ich glaub das es auch einfacher geht ? 
Hab das hier gelesen 12v Pc Lüfter über Steckdose/Wechselstrom laufen lassen (anschließen, Stecker, CPU Kühler)
Kann das klappen oder redet er nur Schwachsinn?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an die Steckdose !*

Bitte kaufe dir einfach ne Lüftersteuerung. Sowas ist unglaublich sinnloser aufwand, wenn man für 20€ schon Topgeräte bekommt.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (13. April 2012)

Also ich habe zu Hause, in nem kleinen Gäste-WC, nen 200er Pc Lüfter mit einem ganz normalen 12V Steckerladegerät einer Taschenlampe laufen, funktioniert tadellos!

Nur ohne Regulierung halt. Dafür hätte ich dann aber auch noch ein 5V Handyladegerät. Geht auch

Hatte beides eh über und konnt mir so unnötige Baumarktkosten, für einen richtigen Rohrlüfter, ersparen.

MfG


----------



## RadioCity (13. April 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an die Steckdose !*

Leute bleibt doch beim Thema!

Eine  Lüftersteuerung bringt mir nur etwas wenn ich die in einen PC einbaue aber ich will den Lüfter ja EXTERN betreiben. also über eine Steckdose. Wird es mit den Geräten von Conrad klappen ?


----------



## krolf (13. April 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an die Steckdose !*

Also ich würde meinen Hauptsache 12V mehr ist nicht erforderlich , wo du die nun her kriegst ist deine Sache also ich würde es mit ein Externen Netzteil probieren 

MFG


----------



## Nemesis_AS (13. April 2012)

RadioCity schrieb:
			
		

> Leute bleibt doch beim Thema!
> 
> Eine  Lüftersteuerung bringt mir nur etwas wenn ich die in einen PC einbaue aber ich will den Lüfter ja EXTERN betreiben. also über eine Steckdose. Wird es mit den Geräten von Conrad klappen ?



Naja, ich war doch beim Thema?!

12V (oder kleiner bis min. Anlaufspannung) Gleichstrom ist ausreichend, nur musst du auf die Leistung achten.

Müsste jetzt erst zu Hause nachschauen, aber ich glaube mein Steckernetzteil/Ladegerät bringt 12V/5W, steckt in ner Steckdose die mit dem Lichtschalter gekoppelt ist und funktioniert einwandfrei!

Mfg


----------



## P/L (13. April 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an die Steckdose !*

Einfacher und billiger sollte es doch gehen, wenn man sich einfach einen 230V Lüfter kauft...


----------



## Abductee (13. April 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an die Steckdose !*

ich hab für meinen router einen lüfter auf einen usb stecker gelötet.
wenn man ein schnelles modell nimmt hat man mit den 5V immer noch genug luft.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (13. April 2012)

P/L schrieb:
			
		

> Einfacher und billiger sollte es doch gehen, wenn man sich einfach einen 230V Lüfter kauft...



Kommt drauf an für welchen Zweck, Leistung und Lautstärke. Ich z.B. sitze gern in Ruhe auf'm Klo! Deshalb war das für mich die einfachste Lösung.

Und die günstigste, weil wie gesagt, die Teile hatte ich ja bereits. Ein ordentlicher 230V Lüfter, der auch noch leise sein soll, ist nämlich auch nicht bei den billigsten zu finden.

MfG


----------



## Star_KillA (13. April 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an die Steckdose !*

Soll ich mal ein Bild von meiner Kombi hochladen ?


----------



## RadioCity (13. April 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an die Steckdose !*

Gut denke weiß wie ich das jetzt mache .Hoffentlich übersteht der lüfter auch höhere luftfeuchtigkeiten ^^


----------



## iNsTaBiL (13. April 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an die Steckdose !*

das wichtigste ist, es muss gleichspannung sein und sollte nicht viel mehr als 12 volt sein


----------



## GrossmeisterB (13. April 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an die Steckdose !*



RadioCity schrieb:


> Gut denke weiß wie ich das jetzt mache .Hoffentlich übersteht der lüfter auch höhere luftfeuchtigkeiten ^^


 
Ich ahne schreckliches


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an die Steckdose !*



GrossmeisterB schrieb:


> Ich ahne schreckliches



PC mit Aussenbordantrieb. Ich verstehe den Sinn der Umständlichkeit einfach nicht


----------

